# Hackamore Questions



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

A hackamore goes across the nose and works on leverage.











We use them on our endurance horses because it's easier for them to eat and drink without a bit in their mouth.


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Definition of Leverage*

What do you mean by leverage? I have an older horse and was wondering if it was worth my money to get him a hackamore for just trail rides, not practice or shows.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a much deeper question with a very long answer LOL. I don't really see any reason to not try one on your boy if you want....but the easiest and cheapest option would be to just tie some reins on your halter and give him a shot in that. That way, you'll know whether or not he'll do okay bitless before you go out and buy something that may be expensive. If you've never gone bitless on him before, I'd start in a small area like a roundpen or an arena first.

Now on to the long answer :wink: :razz:.

It really all depends on what you call a hackamore. To me, there are 4 different main types (though some are actually bitless bridles, they often get called hackamores).

Mechanical hackamore: Works on leverage (you apply 1 pound of pressure to the reins and the hackamore compounds that so that the horse might feel 3-8 pounds on their nose), along with creating pressure on their chin and their poll. The one that Phantom posted is one example, this is another. Generally speaking, they are the harshest option because of the increased power on the face.









Then there is a cross under style like a Dr Cooks or a Nurtural. Some horses do well in these and some horses hate them. I'm not a fan because I don't feel like they give adequate release, but some people love them.



























Then there is the current fad of "natural" hackamores, which is basically just a rope halter with reins tied on. It works fine for plodding around, but there is very little real finesse with it. Also, they can be harsh if you use the halter with extra knots on the nose or one made of super thin rope.









Then there are loping hackamores and bosals. Loping hackamores are generally made of rope or grass, braided or flat, stiff or soft. They are better balanced for riding than a halter and give more finesse without the cost of a good bosal.




































Bosals are generally made of braided rawhide and can range in diameter from very small to rather large. They also range in firmness, some being very hard an almost inflexible with others being very soft and forgiving. Most well made ones are rather expensive (several hundred dollars) and the poorly made ones will often have rough edges that can injure the horse. If you can't afford a good one, it's often better to go with one of the above options.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

My girl has a cross under Bitless bridle and she loves it,good for plodding easy rides.
I myself was thinking of trying her in a hackamore for harder work.
Also I have to re introduce her to a bit (she hates bits) as my daughter wants to show her next year!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

TRUE hackamores are 'bosals' & do not work on leverage at all. That's the mechanical bitless bridles, so called 'English' or 'French hackamores'. Those differences have been well explained by smrobs, but I also want to add that depending on style of riding/training, mechanical bitless contraptions and 'cross over' style bitless bridles can be a bit confusing with the quite different feel of rein cues. Of course having reins coming from directly under the chin is also very different & potentially incompatible with some riding styles too...



smrobs said:


> Then there is the current fad of "natural" hackamores, which is basically just a rope halter with reins tied on. It works fine for plodding around, but there is very little real finesse with it. Also, they can be harsh if you use the halter with extra knots on the nose or one made of super thin rope.
> ...
> Then there are loping hackamores and bosals. Loping hackamores are generally made of rope or grass, braided or flat, stiff or soft. They are better balanced for riding than a halter and give more finesse without the cost of a good bosal.


Now this bit is a point of contention:wink:. I really don't get the effective difference you perceive there. I have ridden in(usual attire) a rope halter, hard, heavy bosal(don't like) and a soft bosal(plaited myself one for when we want to get 'dressed up'! Soft rope core, leather rather than rawhide outer), as well as bits, and I really don't find any difference in 'finesse' between them. Granted I don't do high level dressage, it's enough for me to ask for them to accept riding with 'contact', to 'collect', to be able to move feet individually in whatever direction, etc. Mind you, I do consider reins as secondary to seat/leg aids & get most of that behaviour on a loose rein/very little rein cues.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

loosie said:


> mechanical bitless contraptions


Tell us how you _really_ feel about them! :rofl:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^I don't get the ROFL(?), but 'how I really feel' about the mechanical 'hackamores' is essentially what I wrote. Depending on riding style, they can be a bit confusing & unclear. I don't think they lend themselves well to English style/direct reining, but are better for Western horses that are up to curb work & neckreining. 

And that they are very strong. If there's much leverage, there can be a LOT of force on the horse's sensitive nose & chin, esp if it's a hackamore style round, hard nosepiece - I've heard of noses being broken. Unfortunately they tend to be more used as 'stoppers' in my experience. Eg. we had 2 trail horses where I worked that would run away with most riders in a bit(training wasn't high on their agenda), but 'necessary force' was easily able to stop them in a french hackamore.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, there are many more "hackamores" I am learning. Many people call sidepulls hackamores.








Until recently, I thought I'd never use a hackamore on my horse but now I'm riding her in a flower hackamore. It has the option for very mild leverage vs no leverage at all.








Similar in design are the LG hackamore, the Barefoot hackamore, and the Sensation hackamore. They feel very much like riding in a snaffle.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

This gets into a large topic because today the term hackamore can apply to many bitless devices/gimics that works off pressure points of the horses face. 

In my training background a hackamore is a one to one ratio device consisting of a bosal, hanger and mecate. This is a tool I use regularly and when used properly can make a fine saddle horse. Traditionally we used the hackamore during the years that a young horses teeth are changing. A practice that is often overlooked my many of today’s trainers. 

There are also devices call mechanical hackamores that use leverage to compress the bars and nose between the nose band and curb chain. Examples of these gadgets are pictured in the previous post. This is not a device I have ever found a use for.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hackamore said:


> This gets into a large topic because today the term hackamore can apply to many bitless devices/gimics that works off pressure points of the horses face.
> 
> In my training background a hackamore is a one to one ratio device consisting of a bosal, hanger and mecate. This is a tool I use regularly and when used properly can make a fine saddle horse.


I have used bosals also, and they also work by applying pressure to the horse's face, do they not? 
Some of the hackamore types I mentioned above have a 1:1 ratio and do not use any leverage either, they are different from a bosal in that the bosal has a more stiff noseband and that the bosal has the reins attached underneath the chin.


----------

